# Limb or Tree Guying



## Canyonbc (Dec 17, 2007)

I have searched in google and on this sight. 

What is this?

Can anyone one elaborate on what Limb guying or tree guying is???

Thanks
Canyon


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 17, 2007)

Never heard of limb guying, but tree guying is the same as staking a tree. Cabling it to stakes driven in the ground to support. Usually done for newly planted trees until the root system takes hold, but can also be done on smaller trees that have partial root failure and have lean. You can winch the tree back to a reasonably straight position and then guy it to hold it while the root system reestablishes itself. Naturally, you can only do this on relatively small trees.


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 17, 2007)

BC WetCoast said:


> Never heard of limb guying, but tree guying is the same as staking a tree. Cabling it to stakes driven in the ground to support. Usually done for newly planted trees until the root system takes hold, but can also be done on smaller trees that have partial root failure and have lean. You can winch the tree back to a reasonably straight position and then guy it to hold it while the root system reestablishes itself. Naturally, you can only do this on relatively small trees.



Thanks. 

Simple enough....i always called it staking but same thing in the end. I was on the California Contractors page under tree service, and the description of what you should be able to do under the license and tree or limb guying was there...and i scratched my head unfamiliar but now i do...so thank you. 

Canyon


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 17, 2007)

*guying*

I would imagine limb guying to be guying a long limb back to the main stem. Just a deductive guess. 

The biggest problem I have heard about when guying is taking the trees reaction wood away so the tree can become dependent on the guys. 

I have guyed some very large oak trees that were in jeopardy of having rotational root failures. I kept the guys just shy of tight so as to not disrupt the reaction wood process. The guys area safety cable really in case of root failure. I had to lock them into other tree bases to get the required anchor support. PITA to drill through that much wood.

I started another thread asking for advice I keep meaning to go back and get a picture of what I did... 
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=55743&highlight=cabling+oak


----------

